# Need parts for glove box



## pacsniper (May 13, 2016)

Hello all. new to this forum 


I need assistance looking for these parts that hold the glove box from falling off. It originally only had 1 clip (bought the car used not too long ago and the clip broke).
the car never came with the Wire spring as displayed in the pictures.
I cant find these parts on the GM OEM parts site or im just not looking for the correctly.
Its the 2 clips and the "Spring Loaded Cord".

any help would be appreciated 
I got the pics from another post but these are the items I need


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, not sure if this is one of the parts needed or not, kind of hard to tell.

GLOVE BOX ASSY DAMPER | Genuine GM | 22794533


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> Welcome to the forum, not sure if this is one of the parts needed or not, kind of hard to tell.
> 
> GLOVE BOX ASSY DAMPER | Genuine GM | 22794533


Those are for Cadillacs. The Cruze uses a shock cord and clip system.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> Those are for Cadillacs. The Cruze uses a shock cord and clip system.


It seems the "Find out if this part fits your car" feature doesn't do anything. Couldn't find any thing else related, and figured GM might have used the same part in multiple models. The more I look at it, the more I believe you are correct and the part I listed above will not fit the Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pacsniper said:


> Hello all. new to this forum
> 
> 
> I need assistance looking for these parts that hold the glove box from falling off. It originally only had 1 clip (bought the car used not too long ago and the clip broke).
> ...


Can you provide the reference for the 2 clips and "Spring Loaded Cord" that you found?


----------



## pacsniper (May 13, 2016)

Trying to get up to 3 posts so that I can posts links up


----------



## pacsniper (May 13, 2016)

But yes It is the shock cord and clip systems that im looking for


----------



## pacsniper (May 13, 2016)

here is the link to where I found the pictures to the clips and cord
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...5-how-install-glove-box-light-2012-cruze.html


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

No.Part #DescriptionList PricePrice 1  95174266  GLOVE BOX ASSY BLACK
$191.95$130.14 
 1  95935166  GLOVE BOX ASSY COCOA
$186.33$126.33 
 2  22596346  GLOVE BOX ASSY BUMPER $6.08$4.12 
 4  95051966  GLOVE BOX DOOR BLACK
$105.87$71.78 
 4  95051967  GLOVE BOX DOOR COCOA
$134.28$91.04 
 7  13577963  GLOVE BOX LAMP $5.45$3.70 
 8  13500832  BULB $3.38$1.91 



Whether the above helps or not, good question. There are two clips that guide the door, necessary or the door will jam or fall out, they only show one in the drawing right above that number 4, does have cylinder on it with a rubber sleeve. I think these are the clips you are talking about.

Not listed separately, looks like you have to buy the whole door. or you can make one with small piece of aluminum with a wooden dowel screwed unto it, attach to the door with a couple of small sheet metal screws.

You still may have your spring loaded cord, have to be careful when removing, could snap up into the upper dash area. Not really necessary, has a very light pull as like a counterweight, makes closing the door just a couple of ounces lighter.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Resurrection from the dead!

Anyone know if these are the clips needed?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> Resurrection from the dead!
> 
> Anyone know if these are the clips needed?


Nice fine for those that need just these clips. Have to threat these like gold coins. 

Ha, I purchased a used P-30 Pace Arrow, really cheap, where's the cruise control handle, oh that broke off years ago, found it under the couch, here it is, works great.


----------



## cintinightbird2003 (Jul 16, 2020)

I need the part #13was trying to close glove box and driver side clip broke.. Need to know what it is called so I can try to order new one. Plus don't get why they are plastic in the first place.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

cintinightbird2003 said:


> I need the part #13was trying to close glove box and driver side clip broke.. Need to know what it is called so I can try to order new one. Plus don't get why they are plastic in the first place.
> <snip pic>


I checked on three GM parts websites and do not see that part by itself. It was either listed as part of the door, or shown separately but not listed for sale.

I would go to a junk yard.

BTW, you didn't mention your year and trim level, so I used 2013 LT.

Doug






Glove Box for 2013 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Parts Online







www.gmpartsonline.net







https://www.gmpartsgiant.com/parts-list/2013-chevrolet-cruze/windshield_wiper_mirrors_instrument_panel_console_doors/instrument_panel_trim.html?PNC=bbce6adf81743fd4c7d21d0a4e7576c4








Glove Box for 2013 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com





.


----------



## cintinightbird2003 (Jul 16, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> I checked on three GM parts websites and do not see that part by itself. It was either listed as part of the door, or shown separately but not listed for sale.
> 
> I would go to a junk yard.
> 
> ...


Sorry its a 2014 LT . Been searching for 2 weeks. I was lucky to find this diagram. Hard to call dealer for a part when you can't even name the part. Waiting for pull and pay or one of the online salvage yards to get a Chevy Cruze LT . Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

If you're trying to get the glove box door to stop and not fall down when open, I think you actually need 2 pieces of # 20, not 13.

If you found the broken piece (a square), it may look like # 13, but it's actually # 20..... Mine did the same thing..... I found one at a dealership (PURE LUCK), but I need another one for the other side. 
I plan on going to a junk yard in a couple weeks so I can walk around and get the other side AND I need the little rubber pieces that go in the "cups" on the doors... Mine are all gone.


----------



## Kaylance (Feb 26, 2021)

pacsniper said:


> Hello all. new to this forum
> 
> 
> I need assistance looking for these parts that hold the glove box from falling off. It originally only had 1 clip (bought the car used not too long ago and the clip broke).
> ...


I had to find these clips too. I was able to find them on Amazon. Use this link:

AutoE 4pcs Car Glove Box Buckle... Amazon.com: AutoE 4pcs Car Glove Box Buckle Clip Auto Fastener Snap for Chevrolet/Cruze 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016: Automotive
As for the cord, I don’t know.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kaylance said:


> I had to find these clips too. I was able to find them on Amazon. Use this link:
> 
> AutoE 4pcs Car Glove Box Buckle... Amazon.com: AutoE 4pcs Car Glove Box Buckle Clip Auto Fastener Snap for Chevrolet/Cruze 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016: Automotive
> As for the cord, I don’t know.


Welcome Aboard!
If you can wait for them, Ali Express is much cheaper..









3.28US $ 31% OFF|2Pcs Plastic Car Glove Box Buckle Clip Auto Fastener Snap Fit for Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Hatchback 2009 2015|Car Stickers| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

